# any stories of guys who had gastric bypass



## mrs.mixedmessages (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi I am new here and my husband is preparing to have gastric bypass surgery-I am having a hard time with this since I cannot understand why he cannot just lose the weight on his own as he has already lost over 50lbs on his pre op diet-also I am semi anti surgery right now because of another situation with my sister recently-anyway my questions are how does it affect men vs woman--I have done alot of online reading and seems most stats are about woman so am again trying to get more info on the guys and their point of view. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Gastric bypass surgery: What can you expect? - MayoClinic.com

Gastric Bypass.com - Your Guide to Weight Loss Surgery

Gastric bypass

One womans honest story:
http://www.mygastricbypass.com/


draconis


----------



## mrs.mixedmessages (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the links I appreciate it


----------

